# Italy



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

We are going to Italy in September and October for three weeks. The first we will stay inside the wall of Siena and the third week at an agriturismo near Grosseto. We haven't decided on the middle week as yet but it will be north of Siena. Does anyone know of a place to buy yarn around these places?


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Let me first say that I am envious of you! We love Italy. I found that a lot of store have yarn in them, but check this link out. Perhaps you'll find something. Have a great vacation.

http://www.knitmap.com/


----------



## jencollect (May 9, 2011)

This is amazing... just looked up Paris, gives directions and also lots of other info, thank you!!! Going there in September and can visit some of these stores.


----------



## Hobbyhorse (Sep 21, 2012)

When I was in Florence and Bologna on holiday I found some lovely cotton yarns on the markets


----------



## jo doig (Feb 10, 2012)

The flea markets there usually have a yarn vendor with lovely selections.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

I am going to Italy this Sunday for two weeks. We are going to Vicenza which is 45 minutes from Venice. I don't know where Sienna is, but there is a yarn outlet 5 minutes from where my son and DIL live. I love this outlet. The yarn is so reasonable and I will have to restrain myself. I am taking an extra bag so I can bring back as much yarn as I can. Also, as others have mentioned, the outdoor markets you can find yarn. I bought some at an out door market too. If you would like the address of the outlet please pm me, and I will send it to you. Have fun in Italy. It is gorgeous! ;0)


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

Sandiego said:


> I am going to Italy this Sunday for two weeks. We are going to Vicenza which is 45 minutes from Venice. I don't know where Sienna is, but there is a yarn outlet 5 minutes from where my son and DIL live. I love this outlet. The yarn is so reasonable and I will have to restrain myself. I am taking an extra bag so I can bring back as much yarn as I can. Also, as others have mentioned, the outdoor markets you can find yarn. I bought some at an out door market too. If you would like the address of the outlet please pm me, and I will send it to you. Have fun in Italy. It is gorgeous! ;0)


Thank you very much. I phoned the Italian tourist office in Toronto yesterday for some brochures and maps. We have an apartment for the first week in Siena and will be at an agriturismo in Grosseto for the third week. Now we are planning for the in between week. Somewhere along the way I must find a yarn store. I shall get in touch if we plan to go anywhere near Vicensa.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Caroline Currer said:


> Thank you very much. I phoned the Italian tourist office in Toronto yesterday for some brochures and maps. We have an apartment for the first week in Siena and will be at an agriturismo in Grosseto for the third week. Now we are planning for the in between week. Somewhere along the way I must find a yarn store. I shall get in touch if we plan to go anywhere near Vicensa.


Okay!!! Your trip sounds exciting!!!! ;0)


----------



## Ihilani (Jul 23, 2011)

Believe it or not, I found that many of the shops that sell ladies underware and bras also sell yarn when I was in Rome.


Caroline Currer said:


> We are going to Italy in September and October for three weeks. The first we will stay inside the wall of Siena and the third week at an agriturismo near Grosseto. We haven't decided on the middle week as yet but it will be north of Siena.  Does anyone know of a place to buy yarn around these places?


----------



## Callie's Mom (Nov 20, 2011)

This is very interesting. We are travelling this summer to various places in Europe and Rome being one them. I am going to check out the stores with underwear and bras - never would have thought to look for yarn there! Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

I have been searching on line and found a shop in Siena called Casa di Lana on Via Pantaneto. Don't know if it will still be there but I will certainly try to find it.


----------



## Ihilani (Jul 23, 2011)

I also found this place: Lana della Vecchia on the corner of the Corso Vittorio Emanuele and Via Baullari, near the Campo de' Fiori. They only have yarn, but are adjacent to the underwear and bras! The lady there did not speak english, so it was helpful to have my fiance` there to translate.


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

Ihilani said:


> I also found this place: Lana della Vecchia on the corner of the Corso Vittorio Emanuele and Via Baullari, near the Campo de' Fiori. They only have yarn, but are adjacent to the underwear and bras! The lady there did not speak english, so it was helpful to have my fiance` there to translate.


Is this also in Siena?


----------

